# Toby's Couture



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

My friend is always interested in Toby's wardrobe, so the other day I took some pictures to send to her. After reading some comments in another thread about dog clothing, I thought I would post the pictures.









This is the dresser that I keep all his clothes in. Last year when I got him, I had his clothes in a tiny Rubbermaid tote. Somehow, it has grown into this dresser/nightstand and even it is too small. I honestly don't know where I am going to go after this!


















These are just *some* of Toby's collars and neckwear. Most are handcrafted by yours truly. See what I do with my spare time!


















And lastly we come to his clothes. Sadly, this isn't everything.







There are over 40 shirts and sweaters in this picture alone. I didn't include his three pairs of jeans, pajamas, robes, Halloween costumes and hats. Seriously, I look at this stuff and wonder what in the world is wrong with me.


















And the sad thing is, I can't stop buying for him. LOL Good thing he tolerates me and my desire to clothe him!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

OMG!! That's ALL Toby's?? LOL!!!! You don't actually put that furry purple thing on him, do you?! LMAO (because I know you do....)









Oh...and I love the General Toby camo shirt.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

You KNOW I put that fuzzy purple sweater on him! ROFLMAO! It is actually a teddy bear sweater. LOL


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! I've never seen that furry purple thing! I agree with Carrie! Toby doesn't actually have to wear that, does he?

That would, to me, cross that fine line between being a well adjusted metrosexual and a true cross dresser!

You forgot to take a picture of Toby's ever growing bow collection!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Thank goodness Toby is secure in his sexuality.... LMAO


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Nichole, 
Those girly clothes are out of control!








Poor Toby!!!!!








That fuzzy purple one has got to go!!! (along with the pink happy birthday and the striped shirt with pink in it....)
Poor Toby is going to have a complex!









You need to team with me and find us a girl pup!!!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Sep 28 2005, 03:25 PM
> *You forgot to take a picture of Toby's ever growing bow collection!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104425*


[/QUOTE]
I'll take a picture when I get the new ones!











> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Sep 28 2005, 03:29 PM
> *Nichole,
> Those girly clothes are out of control!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Toby says he is secure in his masculinity, Thank you very much!







The purple fuzzy thing is adorable. It is so soft that I can't justify getting rid of it!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I think that's great, I love anything purple. You should take a picture of him in the purple sweater, that would drive them crazy


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Ask and you shall receive...

This picture was taken back around Valentine's Day...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Sep 28 2005, 04:17 PM
> *Ask and you shall receive...
> 
> This picture was taken back around Valentine's Day...
> ...


[/QUOTE]










I am sending that in to the "Will and Grace" show!





















Jack will LOVE it!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

OMG.. i have no words. 

purple is totally his color


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

LMAO....I KNEW you put that on him! He's absolutely adorable!


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey my hubby is a very manly man and he wears purple.

Go figure he can wear purple but yet he can't admitt he likes
my little Cosmo.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am speechless







Toby does not look like he is enjoying his Sex God outfit








Does he actually wear all the stuff you have for him ?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg!!! Wow, hopefully Rosie will have a collection like that soon!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG!! I looove the sex god pic














That is priceless


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Sep 28 2005, 03:14 PM
> *My friend is always interested in Toby's wardrobe, so the other day I took some pictures to send to her.  After reading some comments in another thread about dog clothing, I thought I would post the pictures.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


how absolutly adorable


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I just love this forum! I love how this topic has morphed into Toby's manly purple couture!









Lethalfire, my husband is a manly man too, but he could careless about what Toby wears, or what people think for that matter. In fact, some mornings he will dress him for me. He goes shopping with me to pick out outfits and has even e-mailed me a few websites. 

MalteseJane, yes, Toby does wear all of it. Not all at once of course.









Tlunn, I don't get the Will & Grace joke. I don't watch the show. Tell me please. -_- 

AJ, Rosie will have a collection soon too. Seriously, I am addicted to buying him clothes. I can't stop. It really is sad.







Check out Petsmart every so often for some good deals. I also got a lot of his clothes from King Wholesale and Barkin' Dog Clothes. I don't usually pay much over $10. The most expensive outfit I have for him is the baby blue sweater on the far left (the one with the belt and flower). I paid $30 for that one, but it is of such nice quality. I also paid $25 for his purple football jersey from Glamour Dog. Other than that, most items were inexpensive, or I made them. I think a few of the shirts I got for a $1 at a Petsmart clearance sale!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Toby kinda reminds me of Liberace in his sex god outfit! Or maybe Elton John back in the day?

Seriously, what a fabulous picture! You made a believer out of us!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Wow, what a collection. I'm just starting to get Peechie into clothes and she's a girl, lol


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Sep 29 2005, 02:50 AM
> *AJ, Rosie will have a collection soon too.  Seriously, I am addicted to buying him clothes.  I can't stop.  It really is sad.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Wow, knowing me Rosie will definitely catch up soon, we have this really expensive doggy boutique near us with the cutest clothes! So hard to resist


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey Toby, you sexy thing, Paris said if you are ever in our neck of the woods to give her a call!


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

ok so I am in love with the gariaffe print fur thing and the purple sweater...you know if Toby ever decides he wants to go all macho motorcycle dog on ya just hollar at me I want those two lol


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL he has quite the selection!







He is very cute!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Sep 29 2005, 03:20 PM
> *Hey Toby, you sexy thing, Paris said if you are ever in our neck of the woods to give her a call!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Can Psris handle Toby metrosexual lifestyle?











> _Originally posted by HollyHobbie_@Sep 29 2005, 03:33 PM
> *you know if Toby ever decides he wants to go all macho motorcycle dog on ya just hollar at me I want those two lol
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104748*


[/QUOTE]
He does have a Harley hat. He is a dog of many styles/personalities!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

lovin' the pink boots for him. LOL. the buttercup is jealous









ann marie and the "shake what yer momma gave ya, tobyman!" buttercup


----------

